# 1950 White Farmall Cub.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete and Successful Farming....it may be a bit slow about loading.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/tractor-tales-1950-white-farmall-cub-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

very interesting story ive spent a lot of time on a 53 model plowing tobacco it was my grandpa's I still have it,thanks for sharing.


----------

